# Saffron infused oil?



## josianeg (Apr 12, 2020)

My dad is Iranian so I have lots is high quality saffron at home.  I’ll make a powder from the pistils using the back of a spoon to crush the pistils into a powder. You could use a pestle and mortar but unless you wash up the mortar you might lose more saffron powder this way. 

Not sure if it’ll give a color to the soap, as it seems not a lot of natural colorants survive the cold process saponification...  But if the saffron oil itself if good for the skin, maybe it’s worth trying?

~~~
I found this info on Amazon, so I’d take it with a grain of salt, but according to a manufacturer of saffron oil:

Features & details

Botanical Beauty wild growth SAFFRON OIL, also popularly called KESAR OIL or ZAFRAN OIL is produced by steam distilled of Saffron Flowers and crimson threads derived from the saffron flowers and infused in cold-pressed Sweet Almond Oil. Absorbs Quickly, Not Greasy, Chemical Free, Not tested on Animals, Does not contain any preservatives.
SAFFRON OIL ( KESAR OIL - ZAFRAN OIL ) Crocus Sativus is a healing oil - elixir for face, skin, hair, scalp, lip and nails care, in massage oil or bath oil. Skin Antioxidant Oil with healing, antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, exfoliate and restorative properties
use topically for damaged skin like BURNS, WOUNDS, CUTS, SCARS, ITCHY, SCALY, IRRITATED SKIN CONDITIONS SUCH AS ECZEMA and PSORIASIS.
Lightweight, fast and easy absorption. Saffron (Kesar) Oil is known to have skin brightening and lightening properties and can help to promote skin texture that giving the skin a natural glow. It is also an excellent moisturizer and skin conditioner.
SAFFRON is an herbal plant with natural healing and restorative properties. While preparing homemade facial masks or face oil for glowing skin, add a few drops of saffron oil from now on.


----------



## mishmish (Jun 16, 2020)

I also have a steady source of saffron from family in Italy. I made a shaving soap colored with saffron: the color survives the lye but it will fade with time. I did it just once because it sounded luxurious and I wanted to try it, but I'd rather save my saffron for risotto!


----------



## josianeg (Jun 28, 2020)

mishmish said:


> I also have a steady source of saffron from family in Italy. I made a shaving soap colored with saffron: the color survives the lye but it will fade with time. I did it just once because it sounded luxurious and I wanted to try it, but I'd rather save my saffron for risotto!



me too then!


----------

